# fish dying



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Lately i have been having many fish dying in both my 29 gallon and my 15 gallon tanks. In my 29 gallon i have had 2 angels, 1 platy, 1 zebra danio, and 4 cories die and in the 15 gallon i have had 4 cories die. They also have mixed symptoms. some swim in twirls and loops while others seem to "lose" their belly. I am wondering if anyone has any idea of what these are and how i can treat them. I did a 40% water change yesterday and before that i checked my parameters and everything seemed fine. 

All help is appreciated!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

If their bellies are sunken in, it may be internal parasites.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

is there anyway to treat them?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Absolutely. In the past when I had a parasite scare, I used the "Jungle Parasite Clear Tank Buddies" Seemed to work well. I'm pretty sure that there are medicated foods that you can feed your fish. When they eat the meds it works a lot quicker and is more effective IMO. I would treat asap as internal parasites spread to all fish in the aquarium. I suggest doing some research and decide what you feel is best.
Good luck


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Praziquantel (Prazi-Pro), metronidazole (metro, flagyl), combinations of the 2 (jungle fizz-tabs). Either in food, in water or both.


----------

